# Vaccination reaction - normal?



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I realize that I am probably being a WAY over-protective Vizsla mom here, but Pippa had her rabies shot and her last distemper shot today. She has been crying off and on since we got home from the vet (although she did play with a neighborhood dog briefly when we got home without crying, etc.). She just crawled into her crate on her own (which she NEVER does until bedtime) and I am WORRIED. We gave her a children's aspirin (vet recommended) but is this normal behavior????


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam was very tired after the shots also. First appointment of the day, we were home by 9 am and Sam slept all day. 
Sam also had diarrhea later. Something to do with the heart worm meds (Revolution). Vet exchanged it for Sentinel pills.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks datacan! She is doing MUCH better today and back to her old self. I realize how paranoid I sounded last night ....vizsla love runs so deep!


----------

